# Neighbor's runoff



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

I don't believe that anyone can legally divert water onto some else's property. Check with your City Hall at the license and Inspections unit. Ask them to send an inspector to check the water runoff and the driveway. Your neighbor appears not to be concerned about your rights. I think he wanted to save some money by not grading the driveway properly to allow proper water runoff.


----------



## Basic_Homeowner (Apr 24, 2007)

*Probably not legal*

I would talk to the guy first, if that don't work go to town hall / city hall. good luck


----------



## Scott P (Apr 15, 2007)

You are allowed to discharge water on to your own property, but not directly on to someone else's. If he is discharging on to his property and the run off ends up on your property its legit.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

oldgoat said:


> Has anybody had to deal with a neighbor that has run drain lines to divert rainwater from running into their shops? The guy behind me had the driveway sloped to his garage instead of the street and so all the rainwater runs into his garage. He has run a 2" drainline back to the corner of the property so that he can run it onto mine. It is now eroding the ground.


Talk to him about his problem, and show him your concern. If he doesn't remedy the situation, go to your local regulatory office. As stated, it is illegal to drain runoff onto your neighbors property.


----------



## Kyle (Sep 12, 2006)

*Similiar Situation*

I have a lot of water ejected from my sump that creates standing water at the rear corner fo my property, and gets pooled at the lowest area of a neighbors yard.

The sump drain pipe is curently above ground, but I intend to bury it soon. I am planning on running it to the same rear corner where the standing water is already, simply because that is where the water will end up anyway. 

Is this a problem?


----------



## Longtooth (Apr 28, 2007)

Kyle said:


> I have a lot of water ejected from my sump that creates standing water at the rear corner fo my property, and gets pooled at the lowest area of a neighbors yard.
> 
> The sump drain pipe is curently above ground, but I intend to bury it soon. I am planning on running it to the same rear corner where the standing water is already, simply because that is where the water will end up anyway.
> 
> Is this a problem?


In Oregon there are strict rules against standing water. SW breeds mosquito, mosquito breeds West Nile Virus.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

Scott P said:


> You are allowed to discharge water on to your own property, but not directly on to someone else's. If he is discharging on to his property and the run off ends up on your property its legit.


Not exactly true. You are of course allowed to discharge water onto your property, but you cannot do so in a manner that directs in onto some one else's property. You cannot grade your property in such a manner that your run off is directed into your neighbors yard, or direct the discharge from your gutters in a similiar manner. Most municipalities address the direction that the grade of your property must flow, depending on the drainage system in place, most commonly you must slope downward to the street, directing water to the street and into drainage swales or sub-surface drainage.


----------

